# coloring fog?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is there a way to color fog green?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I would use a green light?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Seems like I have read where you can add a scent to it but not a color as far as I know. You can make colored smoke because you are burning something like with marker flares, ect. Foggers are making a vapor or a mist which is usually water based and there for should make a white fog like a natural fog would be.
I agree with Jeff, use colored lights.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, unless SI wants someone to pull his finger??? lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

[raspberry] I'm co-directing the Wizard of Oz next year, and I'd like green fog, but not smoke- because it's held indoors.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Experiment with the lighting Sic, I think it could be done and look ok


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

maybe if I can get a green flood light shining up straight up from beneath the floor, it will illuminate the fog? hmmmmm


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

I think the problem with coloring fog is that even if the individual particles are green, they are so small and refract light in so many different directions it comes out looking white. Kind of like why snow looks white even though the flakes themselves are clear. You might be able to get the fog slightly greenish, but I don't know that you'd get a very saturated color.

Smoke particles are solid so they get to be different colors.

I vote for green light as well.


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

a note, Back lit or under lit fog glows better than front lit. Back lit being the best IMO.

an example using fogfire:
http://www.jacksonmanor.net/images/lab/fogfire/images/therig.jpg
http://www.jacksonmanor.net/images/lab/fogfire/images/flame1.jpg


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

That fog looks awesome jacks! Hey sickie have you put on your experiement coat and tested this yet?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Beena bit busy wit family stuff, but may not have to experiment wit that. The place where we were going to do the show has another group doing exactly the same show the previous week! Methinks we have to rethink te show. Maybe Pete rPan.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I definitely like the colored fog fire look!


----------

